# Lump near vent



## Diska (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I noticed a large lump near the vent of my cockatiel. He's around six and we got told by his previous owners that he's probably male although we haven't had any tests done. He hasn't been acting any different from normal. The lump feels soft and it doesn't seem to hurt him when i touch it. 
I still have some leftover antibiotics for when he was sick a few months ago. Would it be advisable/okay to give that to him? 
Due to costs, I am unsure of whether I can take him to the vet and last time we went they did not seem to know much about birds. Is there anything we can do at home?

Any help is much appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My guess is that it's a fatty tumor, which is officially called a lipoma or xanthoma. Antibiotics won't help, but changes in diet and more exercise can be helpful. A well-balanced diet that's low in fat is best, and a good way to provide this is with lots of pellets and vegetables and not a lot of seeds (especially sunflower and safflower which are high in fat). But birds tend to resist new foods so it can be difficult getting a bird to change his diet, and you need to be careful that he's getting enough to eat every day. 

This article on fatty tumors might help: https://www.beautyofbirds.com/fattumours.html You'll find more if you google for bird fatty tumor.

Here's another article from an Australian bird vet: http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics care/birdcare/birdfacts 53 lipomas.htm


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Oooh I recently saw a galah cockatoo on a tv vet program who had a fatty lump and the lump went down literally in a week after just a diet change! They cut out sunflower seeds from his diet so focus on the millet seeds so maybe switch to a budgie seed rather than cockatiel small parakeet as that doesn't have sun flower but has all the rest. And don't forget lots and lots of veggies! Don't bother with fruits just give lots of spring greens, kale and broccoli. Obviously exercise too. Oh and also... no human foods!!!! This galah was being fed loads of human foods even meat! Strictly bird food with minimal "treats"


----------

